# Taco powder?



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been reading the recipes for meat tacos and how to prepare the ground meat. Interestingly I did not see any taco powder in the preparation. Why is it? To me it kind of makes sense to use taco powder when you are making tacos. Am I wrong? Does anybody have recipe making Meat for taco and actually using taco powder?


----------



## QSis (Nov 19, 2007)

Charlie, "taco powder" is probably a blend of spices that you can use instead of mixing your own "salt, paprika, garlic powder, cumin, chili powder", etc.  

Lee


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2007)

Really, huh, it has this very specific taste and smell, interesting.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 19, 2007)

Charlie I have never encountered taco powder, and it only makes sense that it is an olio of flavorings.

Tacos often have cumin and oregano in the mix. But there are many other spices you can add.

All I can suggest is look at the label of your taco mix, maybe it will give you a clue.  Or look at other recipes for tacos on the web and see what they add.

Good luck.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 19, 2007)

Do you need alot of tacos? Sam's club has a huge jar of Taco seasoning and it can make like 50 lbs of taco meat! Otherwise it's 1/4 cup per pound of meat and 2/3 c water. I think. I could go read my jar but it's over in the kitchen and past my getting out of my chair time.....


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks neighbor, I will be getting one of those, and yes I am going to need a lot. About 150 peopple worse. So, you're saying there is an instruction on the jar? It's good then, just what I need. Please let me know for sure when you have a chance to check. No hurry, I am not going to cook tonight, that's for sure.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 19, 2007)

Ah-ha Charlie, I just reached around and found a pouch of Old El Paso 40% Less Sodium Taco seasoning mix, and it encourages me to try it with Chicken as well. For 12 taco shells, 1 lb lean ground beef or chicken breast strips, 2/3 cup water and various "toppings". 
1. Heat and crisp taco shells as directed on the package.
2. Brown meat, drain, stir in taco seasoning and water, cook and stir 2-4 minutes. 
3. Make your tacos and eat  (I kinda made that up.) 

Net wt. 1.25 oz (35 grams) on the package. It contains a bunch of gross ingredients as expected - Maltodextrin, chili pepper, salt, onion powder, spice (?), monosodium glutamate, modified corn starch, garlic powder, partially hydrogenated soybean oil with BHT added to protect flavor, silicon dioxide added as anti-caking agent. Ugg. But we eat it. I'll bet you can find an original Mexican taco seasoning recipe that is better - well I don't know, this is Americanized Mexican and what we have become used to. Have fun with your big feast!


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 19, 2007)

This is the mix I use for 1 pound of ground beef:

1 TBSP Chili powder
2 Tsp garlic powder
2 Tsp onion powder
1 tsp of EACH: Cumin, paprika, oregano, sugar
1/2 Tsp Seasoning Salt 
1/4 Tsp Cayenne Pepper (more if you like it spicy)
1/2 Tsp Beef Boullion

I mix this with about 3/4 cup of beer, mix into the beef, and simmer
till it has boiled down to the consistency I like.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2007)

Packaged taco seasoning usually also has a thickener in it.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 20, 2007)

Alright Charlie, It's 4 am and I am sitting here with my jug 'o Taco seasoning. This is why I can't get out of my chair after 6 pm. I get up at 3am. 

Anyway, I guess the whole jar makes 20 pounds of ground beef. It's only something ridiculous like $4 I think. It's Tone's and it's in the baking aisle with all the other spices and flour and stuff. I would guess about 1/4 lb hamburger per person, that gets the 5 of us (I count the 2 little kids as 1 serving) 2 tacos a piece when I cook a pound of meat. 

Boy I hope this helps 'cuz I hate sounding like a know-it-all!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Suzi are you up so early to make bagels?


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 20, 2007)

Only on weekends. DH leaves for work anywhere between 3 and 5 a.m., depending on where the job is that day (truck driver). I get up to get coffee and lunch going for him, then I stay up for some alone time and a shower! My 4 yo likes to get up about 5 and goes and goes all day.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 20, 2007)

I remember those days of making lunch in the dark and driving them in the dark and picking them up in the dark, and wishing he would buy a decent car or make his own lunch!!  I would go home get another hour or so and then get up to go to the office.  Not sure why I did now in retrospect!! LOL The things we do in the name of love!  Mine was only a B/F though. Don't date in the transport industry any more. I decided I like my sleep!!LOL


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 20, 2007)

I would not be so helpful if I were still going to work myself every morning!!! 
Maybe that's why he agreed to let me stay home.....


----------



## Bilby (Nov 20, 2007)

Sneaky!! LOL


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2007)

I wish my wife would stay home and make my lunch, that was one thing i asked her before getting maried, to make my lunches, well that did not less long. Ok, I'll pick up one of those jars. i know exactly what you are talking about. i was planing on doing it. thank you.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 20, 2007)

check here RecipeSource: Search Results
I use the 5th recipe but now I just season the meat by feel. The large quantity looks good you just need to watch the salt usually way too much which is why I season my own as the store bought is loaded with salt


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 20, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> I've been reading the recipes for meat tacos and how to prepare the ground meat. Interestingly I did not see any taco powder in the preparation. Why is it? To me it kind of makes sense to use taco powder when you are making tacos. Am I wrong? Does anybody have recipe making Meat for taco and actually using taco powder?


 
Charlie - you brown the meat and drain off the fat *first* - _*THEN*_ you add the taco seasonings (which I guess is what you are calling _taco powder_). This way you're not tossing out a lot of flavor with the fat, especially since some of the flavors in the herbs are fat soluable.

As far as the meat - it can be ground beef, bison, goat, lamb, chicken, turkey (you could probably use pork, too) or fish!

The seasonings are fairly similar although different recipes vary in quantities ... chili powder, powdered onion, powdered garlic, cumin, oregano, salt, black pepper, paprika, cayanne pepper, etc. Here are some taco seasonings recipes for you to look over to see if one tickles your taste buds more than another.

The one thing I would warn about - if trying to convert any of these recipes to "bulk" quantities is GO LIGHT ON THE SALT (like maybe only 1/2 as much)! 

Hope this helps some ...


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you Michael.


----------

